# Removing bearings from External Botom Bracket Cups



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just had a set of Enduro Bearings $H** the bed and I need to replace them. (They outlasted the shimano bearings by 2 or 3 times normal)

Previously I used some good old Craftsmen Punches and some blocks of wood to remove/set them. This time I'd like to be a little more of a gentlemen about it and use a better tool.

I know, I know that the Enduro Bearing Tooling exists, if I wasn't married and had to spend money on "food" and "shelter" than I'd probably buy that, but since that's not the case I am faced with this ( http://www.harborfreight.com/blind-hole-bearing-puller-95987.html ) as a cheaper alternative w/ coupon at 35.00.

So my question is, has anyone used one? My biggest concern is that I will hurt the BB threads on the frame, if I am wailing on this thing. My two main frames are steel(custom steel) and use Shimano/Race Face cups, but my wifes bike is aluminum(fisher unobtanium level aluminum or whatever).

Will using this slide hammer adversely effect any of my frames when removing the bearings?

Thanks!!


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

The folks at Enduro Fork Seals make awesome tools for various applications.

.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I've used that tool. It works fine.*

I have the same tool. It works on shimano bottom bracket cups.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53106

Won't work with OEM bottom brackets though. Hope, Token, CK, etc should work fine.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> I just had a set of Enduro Bearings $H** the bed and I need to replace them. (They outlasted the shimano bearings by 2 or 3 times normal)
> 
> Previously I used some good old Craftsmen Punches and some blocks of wood to remove/set them. This time I'd like to be a little more of a gentlemen about it and use a better tool.
> 
> ...


Blind bearing puller works great...

Two things I use the screw pull not the hammer....and bike bearings are smallish in size so make sure the kit has the diameters you need....can be used on cartridge wheel bearings as well...pivot bearings.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> Blind bearing puller works great...
> 
> Two things I use the screw pull not the hammer....and bike bearings are smallish in size so make sure the kit has the diameters you need....can be used on cartridge wheel bearings as well...pivot bearings.


I'm interested, what is a screw pull?

For those that have used the blind bearing puller, have you noticed that it's damaged the threads of the bottom bracket threads on the frame at all?? It's gotta put some wear and tear on them, although maybe not as much as torquing it with a few ft/lbs.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> I'm interested, what is a screw pull?
> 
> For those that have used the blind bearing puller, have you noticed that it's damaged the threads of the bottom bracket threads on the frame at all?? It's gotta put some wear and tear on them, although maybe not as much as torquing it with a few ft/lbs.


that set doesn't have one...it is just a bolt that sucks the bearing out rather than using the slider hammer...smoother quieter...

I don't take the BB cups off the bike I just pull the bearings out of the cups, and re install...

So no effect on any threads...

That is also why I like the screw puller.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Got a link to a screw puller that you like to use? Especially one that doesn't require you to take the cups off?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

trboxman said:


> Got a link to a screw puller that you like to use? Especially one that doesn't require you to take the cups off?


I just googled blind bearing puller....can't remeber where I got mine from...

You can see the bridge and screw that pulls the bearing out...

Should be able to either make something up......to work.

http://www.allmoto-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=blind-bearing-puller-tool


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/blind-hole-bearing-puller-95987.html


It works lovely. It will not harm your frame threads. Don't be afraid to use the slide hammer, the threaded puller isn't needed for this application.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> It works lovely. It will not harm your frame threads. Don't be afraid to use the slide hammer, the threaded puller isn't needed for this application.


Yeah the hammer works really well with the BB cups in the bike and the bike up on the work stand....everything flopping around...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It works fine.


----------

